# Taking mom fishing to Bob Sikes, need advice



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

I've never fished sikes. My mom is on a scooter, can she get out there? Is there a better side, gulf breeze or Pensacola? Is there adequate parking on both sides of the bridge? And advice how far donw to fish? Any info would be great. Thanks


----------



## Triple C (Oct 2, 2007)

Although it would cost you a dollar for the toll, I believe the easiest access for her would be on the Pensacola Beachside. I am pretty sure you would have to park on the opposite side of the road to access the old bridge on the Gulf Breeze side. I believe she should have no problems on the Beach side. Maybesomeonewhofishes that side could chime in.

Good Luck!!

Dale


----------



## bigmama'sfish'nfrenzy (Jan 17, 2010)

the beach side of sikes would be the spot for sure!!! my husband and myself fish there just about everyday and trust me there are fish out there too be caught but i believe your mom will have a fun time good luck too the both of you, post a report whenyou get a chance, i just caught a 40 incher the other day out there and man it was fun!!!!


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

I always fish the Gulf Breeze side, but with your moms limitations, definately go on the beach side. 



For tackle go with a medium heavy setup with 20 - 25lb monofilament, 3 - 5oz egg weights (size depending on how hard the current is running) 40 lb mono leader and a 4/0 circle hook. The best bait is going to be cut mullet for redfish.



Also I would bring a smaller setup just with smaller weights, line, hooks, etc for your mom and get a cut of fresh shrimp for her to catch smaller fish while waiting for the big one.



Hope this helps a little bit. If you need anything further pm me and we can go over it in a little more detail.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Beach side would be the best spot for you to go, parking is right at the foot of the bridge, rather than across the street like on the gulf breeze side. As for how far down to go, It all depends on the targeted species, but going about half way should be the best of both worlds, as for gear, Brandon pretty much hit the nail on the head! Try to fish the High tide, which are in the mornings for a couple days, so it should make for optimum fishing given the weather is good. AND, don't forget to post a report!!!:letsdrink


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. I am going out there this saturday, mid morning. If you see a red scooter that is us. Say "hello".


----------

